

Ask YN: What beta sites (homepages) captivate you? - daveambrose

I'm looking for some interesting examples of homepages or landing pages of beta sites that really capture the visitor's interest and also has the functionality to capture email addresses for those interested.<p>Any ideas?
======
furiouslol
Raptr is quite clear about their value proposition with their frontpage comic.

I personally like <http://www.coghead.com/>.

